# evdev/hald problems after emerge -DNu world

## jesnow

I just updated my system last week, which seemed at the time to go fine. But now, after rebooting for the first time since then, I have a host of problems. 

1) nvidia-drivers won't build

So I used an older kernel. But

2) My mouse and keyboard are not recognized

3) eth0 is now renamed eth1 for no good reason. 

Where do I start debugging this, as I have no idea what went wrong?

Thanks in advance. 

Jon

----------

## jesnow

Halfway there fixing this. 

1) Nothing yet about nvidia-drivers. Still using the old kernel. 

2) rebuilt xf86-input-evdev. Now I have mouse and kbd back. Why did I have to do this? why wasn't I warned? typica gentoo problem. I'm running a stable system for crying out loud. 

3) My screens are reversed, and if I swap them in xorg.conf, X won't start at all. Solution: swap cables. 

4) right kicker panel no longer responds to unhide (touching the bottom of the screen with mouse). Solution: Kill kicker from display :0.0 and restart it with "DISPLAY=:0.1 kicker &" then while it's still visible set it to not hide itself. 

This is a PITA!!

Jon.

----------

## VoidMage

 *jesnow wrote:*   

> I just updated my system last week...

 

After how long ?

 *jesnow wrote:*   

> rebuilt xf86-input-evdev....Why did I have to do this? why wasn't I warned?

 

If you made an upgrade from i.e. xorg-server 1.5.x to 1.7.x, then you were warned.

The third one sounds suspiciously like a case of incorrect xorg.conf.

----------

## tijara

I had the same problem -- after a world update, X11 wasn't responding.  I DO look at the emerge logs, I really do, but somehow I either missed the warning about rebuilding drivers or didn't recognize its significance.  (Fortunately, I looked at the Xorg log and saw the problem with evdev, so I rebuilt xf86-input-evdev and everything was sort of back to normal.)

With that mea culpa, I have to say that this could be handled better.  After all, the average user is not upgrading the xorg server explicitly--  the xorg server is getting upgraded as part of a world update.  So the average user looks at the message

 *Quote:*   

> You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.6
> 
> or earlier, because the ABI changed.

 

   and doesn't know what his previous xorg-server version was, or what an ABI is, and whether any of this applies to him.  I can't offhand think of a way to automate this, since the  xorg-server doesn't know what drivers you're going to be using.  But if the emerge log knows enough to tell you to  *Quote:*   

> emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

    -- then maybe there could be a way to actually run emerge on the drivers listed.  Or at least present the option to the user with a few more exclamation points and dire warnings.   Just a thought.

----------

## tijara

 *Quote:*   

> eth0 is now renamed eth1 for no good reason

 

Same thing happened to me a few years (and kernels) ago.  I just modified my scripts to use eth1 and everything was fine.  Later on, I discovered that my firewire card (that I never use and had basically forgotten about) was now "eth0".  Try "ifconfig -a"  to see what your eth0 is.

I left it that way for a couple of years, then another upgrade renamed it to "eth2"!  At that point, I think I added a udev rule that ensures that the network card is always eth0.  It was so long ago I can't remember the udev syntax, so I'll just copy the relevant line from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<your MAC address>", ATTR{dev_id}=="<device id, probably not necessary>", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for a good clean up :

```

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# reboot

```

Let udev do his job  :Razz: 

----------

